# House share available



## benneth0r (Aug 5, 2013)

Hello people!  I am new here so I just wanted to check something with you before I go ahead.

I have an apartment in Amsterdam, currently sharing with one other expat. I unfortunately need to go back to London, but my housemate would like to stay. 

In order for this to work, we need to find a replacement room mate (as soon as possible).

I was going to advertise the property on here, but I would just like to make sure that is okay first.

Also, if anyone has any advice, any websites that are good to use for expats (or anyone) searching for a flat share, I would be very greatful!

Thanks <3 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

That would be classed as advertising and that is only allowed in the classifed section by premium members.


----------

